# prayers



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

don't really know if this is the right topic or forum or whatever but i was hoping you could all keep my little sister in your prayers tonight.
getting some serious tests done down at MGH. im headin there after work today.


thank and god bless you all,

chris


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

You have mine Chris... Good luck and God bless...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

From here also


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Will keep you're sister and family in my prayers.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- best wishes to your sis.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

My prayers are with you and you sister....


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

I will also be praying for her. Best of luck to you!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Absolutely Chris, I hope all goes well with the outcome your family desires.
charlie


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

She's got my prayers chris.. god bless!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I hope everything turns out well for your sister and your family.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Good luck Chris
She is in my prayers.. god bless


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Positive thoughts and prayers coming your way Chris..Please keep us informed


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Done brother


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Father of goodness and love, hear our prayers for the sick members of our community and for all who are in need. Amid mental and physical suffering may they find consolation in your healing presence. Show your mercy as you close wounds, cure illness, make broken bodies whole and free downcast spirits. May these special people find lasting health and deliverance, and so join us in thanking you for all your gifts. We ask this through the Lord Jesus who healed those who believed. 

Amen.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Done deal


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Consider it done


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Same here....I hope everything works out okay for her.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

I will be praying for you, your sis, and your family! Know that all of your friends are here for you...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm praying.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

So about 4 weeks ago my little sister had a pretty nasty stomach virus. She was able to get rid of it with some medecine and a couple of hospital trips til about 2 weeks ago she couldnt really eat or drink or keep anything down. after a couple more hospital and pediatrics trips they decided to admit her to MGH last monday. The virus is gone but the damage it left behind caused her entire digestive system to slow down to a dangerous rate.combine that with a scared 10yr old girl who's gonna get anxiety from hospitals and throwing up and its pretty dangerous. They ran all kinds of tests for about a week including endoscopy,biopsy,ultrasound, you name it just incase somethin like diabetes or crohn's disease popped up. luckily she's starting to do better now and seems to be out ofthe woods. was finally able to go home yesterday.

thank you all again for your warm wishes, thoughts, and prayers. its been a very difficult time for my family especially around the holidays. best wishes to you and your families and i hope everyone is well.

take care,
chris


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Thanks for the update Chris*


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry. Just saw this thread. Mall's busy this time of year. Glad your little sis is doing better.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

There is a stomach virus going around, my kids had it and then I got it. Sounds like your sister had it the worst though, thankfully she is getting better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Good to hear she's doing better....continued prayers & best wishes.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Glad to hear she's doing better, Chris.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Very happy to hear that she is doing well.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im glad shes doing better ..I would like to give you some advice though....always get a second opinion...we live near the best Drs in the world but even they are wrong sometime. My little sister was also very sick roughly 20 yrs ago and we spent many many nights at Childrens Hospital ..they wanted to remove a portion of one of her lungs ...long story short..my stepfather ..who researched the problem she had didnt believe the Drs opinion and we got a second opinion...turned out the Drs were looking at her Xray backwards ..which meant the problem was not exclusivly in one lung and did not need to have surgery....Always get a second opinion ...they are Drs but not always right....Good Luck....


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

God Bless


----------

